# Pixie Haircut?



## nikkurs (Jan 26, 2008)

okay, I already have a bob and I think i am ready to take the plunge into the super boy short pixie cut. But before I jump, I want to know some ways I can accent features on my face with makeup so I don't look too masculine.

Suggestions? Also, pics of pixie cuts would be good. I want a really short messy-ish one.

(wasn't sure whether to put this in makeup or hair!)


----------



## niksaki (Jan 27, 2008)

hey there here is a few pixie do's i think it looks the best on michelle williams and halle of course shes just gorgeous!. when i think of pixie hairdo's i never think masculine i think pretty,girly etc...

as for makeup in my opinion you can just go to town anyway you like with your makeup with this hair as it just looks so cute!


----------



## AppleRose (Jan 27, 2008)

Any make-up you wear will stand out even more than it does with a bob or longer styles so depending on how much make-up you wear now you may even need to tone it down a bit!

Google Alyssa Milano I think she had a nice pixie do.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jan 27, 2008)

Gosh I love pixie cuts! They're daring and sexy. Plus they compliment an uber feminine face quite lovely.

Natalie Portman is a great example of a pixie cut done right!


----------



## Make-up_Hawk (Jan 27, 2008)

Did someone say pixie cut?! I love my hair short. I call it, "tomboy sexy." I cut my hair with a razor--piece by piece--so there are no blunt lines. I've had it like this for over four years. My husband loves it.

I don't have any make-up recommendations. I just wear what I wear: black mascara, sometimes eyeliner, neutral eyeshadow, neutral lips and blush (sometimes bronzer), mostly.


----------



## niksaki (Jan 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Make-up_Hawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Did someone say pixie cut?! I love my hair short. I call it, "tomboy sexy." I cut my hair with a razor--piece by piece--so there are no blunt lines. I've had it like this for over four years. My husband loves it.
I don't have any make-up recommendations. I just wear what I wear: black mascara, sometimes eyeliner, neutral eyeshadow, neutral lips and blush (sometimes bronzer), mostly.

OMG you are mega gorgeous! i wish i could have your hair!! (wouldnt suit me though haha)


----------



## Make-up_Hawk (Jan 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *niksaki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG you are mega gorgeous! i wish i could have your hair!! (wouldnt suit me though haha) Thanks!





I do love Sharon Stone's hair. Oh, you might want to look into a hair wax or pomade. I usually buy the stuff for men, like American Crew. Sebastian had a nice fiber wax, but it has been discontinued.


----------



## makeoverguy (Jan 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nikkurs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif okay, I already have a bob and I think i am ready to take the plunge into the super boy short pixie cut. But before I jump, I want to know some ways I can accent features on my face with makeup so I don't look too masculine.
Suggestions? Also, pics of pixie cuts would be good. I want a really short messy-ish one.

(wasn't sure whether to put this in makeup or hair!)

Usually with very short cuts if you want to keep a feminine look it helps to focus on the eyes and keep lip color soft. Smokey, or very crisp eyes and immaculate brows help keep a pixie fresh.


----------



## Lia (Jan 28, 2008)

Plus, this kind of hair only works really on straight hair


----------



## nikkurs (Jan 31, 2008)

thank you all so much for the pictures! I'm getting it cut this weekend : )

Originally Posted by *Lia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Plus, this kind of hair only works really on straight hair don't worry, my hair is naturally straight!


----------



## chellyfish (Feb 2, 2008)

good luck with it, i wanted a pixie cut a long time ago =)


----------



## peanut90 (Feb 2, 2008)

good luck with ur new hair cut ^^


----------



## vitaeZ (Feb 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nikkurs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thank you all so much for the pictures! I'm getting it cut this weekend : )
don't worry, my hair is naturally straight!

Did you go through with it? I'd love to see pictures!


----------



## niksaki (Feb 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *vitaeZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Did you go through with it? I'd love to see pictures! yeah do post when you get it done


----------



## Make-up_Hawk (Feb 12, 2008)

I'd love to see it too. I just chopped on my hair some more.


----------



## beautyfullone (Feb 13, 2008)

I recently cut and colored my hair..look at my pictures...i spike it, mohawk it,make it messy and curly..my husband loves it! Its sexy! My makeup look with my short hair is usually dramatic eyes and soft pink lips..my husband loves it!


----------

